# just curious how far people travel to board...



## Mellow Mel (Dec 1, 2011)

I travel 20 minutes right now and am thinking of moving to a barn that is 40 minutes away. I hate the thought of having my horse so far away but wonder if that is normal. I live in the suburbs so I have to travel no matter what to a barn.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have had them at home, 10 minutes and also 40 minutes. it was fine, but I don't work, so have the extra time it takes to come and go.I only went 2-3 times a week, and it takes more pre-planning. I prefer 10 minutes or less, but that is in a perfect world.


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

My horse is about 45. If I could move closer I would. But being able to find a place you can drive your horse. Let alone a place to have your carriage and good board is hard to find.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My horse is boarded exactly two miles from my house. Lol. Before I moved him, he was about eleven miles from my house (took about twenty minutes to get there). When he was at the old barn and before I moved, he was three miles from my house (took about five to ten minutes, depending on traffic and the time of day). When I had my old gelding, he was boarded thorteen miles (about twenty-five minutes because most of it was highway) from my house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xGirugamesh (May 16, 2013)

I had my horse boarded forty minutes away for a month or two when I first bought him, but I moved him closer just because if I didn't he would never be worked as much as I would have liked. The barn I'm at now is like only five minutes away from home, but we're having to move because of changes in boarding fees and everything. Fortunately the next place we're going to is mostly pasture and only 20-30 minutes away, so it's not too bad.

Honestly it's more important for your horse to be healthy and for the facility to have adequate amenities than proximity, in my experience.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Under 45 minutes for me is ideal. I drive out every day, even during blizzards and storms, and any longer is too much of a hassle. The place I'm at now is 20 minutes in light traffic which is the closest I've been ever. I used to be 60-90 minutes away a few years which was a PITA for sure. But you do what you have to!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

About 5-10 minutes down the street at my trainers. Actually 2 streets down from my old house haha.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Right now it's 18 miles, 25 minutes.
I hate it! Not so much the drive time, but the gas it takes.

Saturday we are moving to a new barn... 6 miles and 10 minutes! Woohoo! :lol:


----------



## PaintMommy87 (Apr 5, 2013)

I am 6.1 miles and it takes me anywhere from 10-12 minutes to get there. Before I lived farther away, about 40 minutes, but still same barn.

I've been riding here since I was 12 and I love the family that owns it (I have watched her kids grow up and we are close), the horses are taken care of VERY well ($240 includes full board with grain 2x a day, hay on demand, and heated water in the wintertimes... also worming is included), and i will NEVER EVER EVER leave! She knows that that's why I get a discount too over what everyone else pays .

But no the BO is awesome. She lets me try out different tack she has to see if I like it before I purchase my own, though she hardly ever uses it and would probably just let me keep it if I ask. But I think that's pushing it...

So it depends on whether your horse is happy and you are happy as well!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

17kms, around 10-12 minute drive!! Much better than the 30-40 minutes I was doing!!!:evil:


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I board about 30 minutes from where I live. This is quickly getting old and expensive if I go out 2x a week. For what I spend in gas, I could pay an extra $200 a month in board and have my horse closer.


----------



## iAMalpha (May 19, 2013)

anything under 20 minutes would be HEAVEN. right now its 30 minutes and approx 26 mi but its almost all freeway  and I'm in love with my new trainer so its worth it


----------



## liv885 (Mar 16, 2012)

Mine is 30 minutes away and with heavy traffic it's just under an hour. I live in the inner city and now I want to move to the country so I'll be closer


----------



## AnotherHorseDad (May 5, 2013)

About 20 minutes with $1.80 toll each way.


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

35 min away and I see my horse 6-7 days a week.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Right now they are 20 minutes away. (one-way)

When the new house is done (can't afford land right now, so we're just starting with a house and hopefully can sell for a profit in a couple years), I will be 30+ minutes away.

I have very little time in the evenings the way it is. I love love love love where I board them now, but it's really hard when I ride every day and I spend over an hour just driving. I don't care about the gas money; I can handle that. But my time is very valuable.

As of today, I made the decision to move them closer. They will literally be 2 minutes from my door. When the new house is done, they'll be about 5 minutes away. Not bad at all! Not as perfect as a place, but still very nice people and decent facilities.


----------



## neeks (Apr 6, 2013)

I drive 45 minutes each way, 7 days a week. It is fairly annoying but it is way too expensive in the city and not as much space for turnout.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I board 11 miles away, about 15-20 minutes. I'd never get to see my horse if he were 45 minutes away!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

45 minutes to an hour, and it drives me insane. I will be moving closer soon, partially because NJ's traffic this summer is going to be particularly awful. The farm I will probably be moving to is actually the same property as my old trainer's (owned by new people), and is about 15 minutes away.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I was 1hr away. The facility was exceptional though and I would definetly take another horse there in the future.

Edit: IMO, if the facility is worth it, driving is not an issue. You just have to really plan ahead so that you can be there as often as you need/want to. For example. If I had work at 1pm, I was up at 7am, at the barn by 8:30am, done riding and headed home by 11am. That way I could get home an get ready for work within my time constraints.


----------



## lovexlaugh (Feb 18, 2013)

I am 40 minutes away from my boy, and I see him every day. On weekdays I work 30 mins away from home, so its just an extra 10 minutes which I barely notice, but it is a bit of a drag on weekends. Having him watched by experienced horse people and having such excellent paddocks (for $10 a week I might add) makes it worth while. I have considered moving him closer, but all the other agistment places are over $40 a week and your horse has to be in a tiny paddock by himself, which I don't like.


----------



## Dixiesmom (May 26, 2013)

4 1/2 miles from my house and 2 miles from my work & I literally drive past her on my way to & from work. Also have direct access to a county park with maintained horse trails. That and I am currently the only boarder so no drama! She has 2 goats (not mine) for buddies. I am spoiled.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

1 minute at most if they are in the far pasture down my road. I love having mine at home!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

40 minutes away. Can't say I love the drive, but it's got everything I need at a fair price, and my horse is happy there.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Little over an hour one way for me, however I REALLY like my trainer, so the drive is worth it.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Mine are in my back yard:lol: Live in country. I may not have to drive to see my horse, But I have to drive 20 min just to hit the outskirts of city,so going shopping or work 40-45min drives are not uncommon{in non rush hour traffic}. I think it really depends on where one lives on how far they may have to go to where your horse is boarded:wink: you live in a bigger city you can expect a longer commute:-( The closer you are to city the higher your board rates generally are too:shock:
I also find it funny reading some posts about going to a show or going to look at some horse & people think 2 hr drive is FAR :-o Guess it is what you get use to:wink:. Many of our shows,people travel from the neighbouring provinces,8-10hr trips one way!!


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

Mine are currently 25km (15.54 miles) and 28 mins from home... with traffic it can be 45 mins.

In summer they are 32.7km (20.32 miles) and 34 mins away.


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

45 minutes to an hour in good traffic, 90 minutes or more in very bad traffic. It sucks but obviously I keep doing it for a reason.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I admire the dedication of all you boarders. I honestly don't think I would have horses if I couldn't just go outside to be with them anytime I want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

I am incredibly lucky to board about 2 miles from my house, but it's a residential property (although with an arena and round pen) with horrible rocky footing... I've always thought about moving to a place 25min from my house with much nicer (professional) facilities and footing. But for now I'm sticking with convenience!


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

About 10 miles... maybe 15 minutes (depends if I get stuck behind all the law abiding citizens or not!) In the summer I try to get out 5x a week, even if I dont ride. Just need my horse fix! Daughter is moving 2 hours away for grad school this fall, and is very happy that she found a nice barn about 15 min from her campus. I have to give all of you who drive 40 min each way a lot of credit. NOt sure if I would have horses if I had to add that to the end of my work day!


----------



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

My horse is about 30-45 minutes away depending on traffic. Working in the middle of a busy city it might take me 2 hours to get home and then another 30-45 mins past my house to the barn. Im usually upset at the 2 hour drive but usually enjoy the 30 minute trip through the country side, very relaxing.

When you have to live outside a city and travel into the city for any type of job, 30-45 minute drive to the barn is nothing. I have driven 30 minutes one way to get gas for my car and a pizza...


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I drive 30 minutes to see my girly. There aren't really any places closer for her, and I adore the people she is with. She stays with my husband's good friend. She is pasture boarded with a run in area in the barn (no actual stalls). It doesn't have an arena, but there are flat areas to ride (which is hard to find in this hilly area!). He's a great guy who doesn't charge to hold the horse for vet and farrier if needed, lets us use his trailer whenever we need (even went so far as to say he'll tell us when he needs it since we use it more than he does!), and charges us $100. She gets grain, hay, and plenty of acreage with three buddies. The price and the people there are totally worth the 30 minute drive!


----------



## Tabathameredith (Jun 12, 2013)

I am just about to start renting a barn that's 10 minute drive away, in Maple ridge. If any one is looking for boarding I have a stall with paddock, and riding ring available for cheep price located in maple ridge.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I drive 30 minutes to my new barn. It's an extra 10 minutes from my old barn, but WELL worth it.
I hear of some people driving sometimes up to 2 hours if they are into showing.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing to the barn.*

i am about 20 minuits away from the barn and the distance is 6 1/2 miles from nancys house.
and from work about the same so i am lucky there as the traffic is not that bad.
i am there every day and eather ride drive or walk them in hand and turn them out as well.
quincy and tricky have 2 1/4 acres turn out.
and thats a 1/4 mile down from the barn.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

20 Minutes away....not too bad ....Highway driving.... Wish he was closer
!


----------

